# Keeping the Rag Rug Edges Symmetrical



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

I have just finished filming Rag Rugs by Erin Episode 4. In this episode I give great detail and examples on how to keep the edges of a rag rug looking uniform. On the forum someone said it was a challenge for them and I too struggled with this in the beginning. Through trial and error I now know what to look for and how to make corrections to keep the rug looking nice. I hope this video will be helpful and save a bit of frustration.

Attached is the link for the video.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBHfkZUIe6c[/ame]


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you. I'm going to watch this later when I have more time.


----------

